# problems with CUPS and remote printing

## methodtwo

Hi 

I have a ubuntu laptop that can print with a USB printer.

I want to print from my gentoo box remotely.I have put the ubuntu's host name, as ServerName ubuntu's name in /etc/cups/client.conf on gentoo

here are the relevant lines from ubuntu's /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```

Listen *:631

Browsing OFF

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

BrowseAddress 192.168.2.102 (gentoo's address)

<Location />

 Order allow,deny

 Allow localhost

 Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

```

When i type:lpr -P ubuntu ./file.pdf...

i get:

```

lpr: Connection refused

```

Also i have opened the UDP port 631 for ubuntu on the router that connects the two systems

I'm at a loss.Any help would be great.Thankx in advance

----------

## poly_poly-man

just so you know: port 631 is for IPP, a standard based on http for remote printing.

lpr/lpd/lpq are all on the old lpd system - cups implements this, but not on port 631.

cups-lpd is part of xinetd (that hooks onto cups)... there should be a /etc/xinet.d/cups-lpd file... make sure disable is off or no.

----------

## methodtwo

I sent a post in saying that i want to print  remotely from a gentoo machine:

gentoo-box------->|router|------->ubuntubox-----|

                                                                       |

                                                               |Printer|

When i type:

```

lpr -P server-ip OR server-name ./doc.pdf

```

i get connection refused

I asked in more detail about this and got: *Quote:*   

> lpr/lpd/lpq are all on the old lpd system - cups implements this, but not on port 631.
> 
> cups-lpd is part of xinetd (that hooks onto cups)... there should be a /etc/xinet.d/cups-lpd file... make sure disable is off or no.
> 
> 

 

So i turned disable to no in /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd....and i still get:connection refused

There must be something subtle i'm missing here.Should i change the port on ubuntu?[/code]Any help would be great.Thankx in advance

----------

## methodtwo

Oh and when i do:

```

lpr -H ubuntu ./file.pdf

```

i get

```

lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!

```

I'm at a total loss.any help would be fantastic.Thankx in advance

----------

## baaann

Have you allowed the gentoo box in cupsd.conf on the ubuntu box?

----------

## desultory

Merged the above three posts, please do not use multiple topics for one problem.

----------

## tuber

My guess is that you have to allow access by the client on the server by with something like

```
<Location />

 Order allow,deny

 Allow 192.168.2.102

 Allow localhost

 Allow @LOCAL

</Location>
```

----------

